# ABKC Bulletin Regarding Standard Revision and Registration



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

We are very proud to announce to you today one of the most important changes in the recent history of the American Bully. The Standard has undergone some much needed improvements and additions that will help solidify the American Bully as a legitimate and prestigious purebred dog breed. As you are aware, recent activity and talk of the other breeds being introduced to the gene pool of the breed in type, health, structure and also the general public’s perception of the American Bully. It is our duty as The A.B.K.C. and ambassadors of the breed to recognize traits that are clear evidence of impurity (mix breeding), as well as traits related to potential health risks and unsoundness.

-Rolando Mata, Senior Judge
please read the revisions @abkcdogs.com click standards.
Pictures Needed for Single Dog Registration

The A.B.K.C. requires copies of current pedigrees accompanied by photos of the individual dog to be reviewed for eligibility for single dog registration. Any dog not possessing American Bully characteristics and/or appropriate bloodlines will be denied registration. Any dogs possessing ABKC paperwork whose purity is challenged will be sent for review with the possibility of pedigree revoking. Aside from registration, the American Bully Standard has been revised with stricter criteria on flaws and disqualification. All of this is to help the American Bully breed continue to improve as well as ensure the purity and stability of the breed.
ABKC would like to thank our judges for the hard work they did with this revision


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Bout time, great news and another big step in the right direction. Too bad they cant go back and revoke some papers that would help even more.


----------

